# Corrente do golfo diminuiu durante Pequena Era Glaciar



## VII (30 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

As causas da Pequena Era Glaciar (PEG) que atingiu o hemisfério Norte no início do século XV, e que durante 400 anos fez cair a temperatura na Europa, nunca foram muito claras. Isso está, no entanto, a mudar. E a explicação agora mais consistente, a de que a corrente do Golfo diminuiu de intensidade, reforça a tese de que o aquecimento global pode, afinal, dar origem a outra era glaciar. 

Nem mais, nem menos, a tese do hollywodesco The Day After Tomorrow (O Dia Depois de Amanhã), descontados os exageros do filme.

A tese mais forte para explicar a PEG, que se prolongou entre 1400 e 1850 no hemisfério Norte (há relatos históricos do Tamisa congelado em Londres, durante invernos seguidos), é a de que ocorreu por essa altura uma diminuição da intensidade da corrente quente do golfo. 

De acordo com um estudo publicado na edição de hoje da revista Nature, esta massa de água mais quente, que corre de Sul para Norte no Atlântico e contribui para amenizar o inverno no Velho Continente, terá sofrido uma diminuição de intensidade durante aquele período, desempenhando um papel-chave na Pequena Era Glaciar. 

Os dados recolhidos por uma equipa coordenada pelo oceanógrafo David Lund, do Massachussets Institute of Technology (MIT), nos EUA, apontam para que o volume de água transportado pela corrente do golfo nesse período era da ordem dos três milhões de metros cúbicos por segundo. Esse volume é actualmente de 31 milhões de metros cúbicos por segundo, ou seja, quase dez vezes mais.

Dada a complexidade do clima terrestre, que é regulado entre outros mecanismos por uma estreita relação de causas e efeitos entre a circulação oceânica e a circulação atmosférica, uma hipótese que os climatologistas têm colocado sobre a mesa é a de o actual aquecimento global poder provocar uma diminuição, ou mesmo interrupção, desta corrente quente do golfo.

A acontecer, e por mais paradoxal que isso pareça, poderia ocorrer então uma nova pequena (ou grande) era glaciar.

Para obter os dados publicados na Nature, a equipa estudou a composição química de restos fossilizados de foraminíferas (espécies que entram na composição do plâncton) encontrados em sedimentos calcários, para reconstituir a salinidade na corrente do golfo, naquela época.

In DN


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 11:07)

Aqui fica o artigo original para quem nao tem aceso a NATURE    


http://www.filefactory.com/file/5d9a25/

depois de aberta a página, mais ou menos a meio dela, está um opçao : 



Download for free with FileFactory Basic

Vai abrir outra página e depois e carregar onde diz :

Click here to begin your download 


Quem quiser mudar isso para outro lado para o acesso ser mais facil agradeço...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2006 às 12:40)

Exacto ... pq funciona como o ciclo da água ... enquanto houver Hidrogéneo e Oxigéneo haverá sempre água !!
Aquecimento mais rápido ... mais descongelamento, menos corrente do Golfo + era glaciar !!


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 12:46)

Isto significa que houve um aquecimento global antes de 1400... Quais foram as causas? Fogueiras a mais?? 



dj_alex disse:


> Aqui fica o artigo original para quem nao tem aceso a NATURE
> 
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/5d9a25/
> ...




Já sabias do artigo e não dizias nada  
Não queres ver a gente aqui do fórum feliz pricipalmente com este panorama que temos agora para os próximos 15 dias


----------



## LUPER (30 Nov 2006 às 13:15)

A caravana passa e os cães ladram cada vez mais alto, mas ela segue segura e serena. Esta noticia ter saído num jornal portuga até parece mentira, queria ver isso era no telejornal, pra todos ouvirem bem, sim todos e não intoxicarem a malta com a treta do aquecimento. Cada vez irrita mais esta treta da ladainha do aquecimento, do CO2, dos arrotos das vacas de Inglaterra, enfim de tudo quanto esses amigos arranjam pra justificar aquecimento. O seguimento que nós aqui fazemos da corrente afina, não é assim tão descabelado , pois não, meus senhores? 
Como diz o Luís França daqui a 3 anos comunicamos é por sinais de fumo.


PS: O aquecimento pré mini idade do gelo deveu-se ao aumento desmesurado de cavalos e cavalarias e respectivo emissão do tubo de escape dos mesmo, era muito metano a sair


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 13:46)

Minho disse:


> Já sabias do artigo e não dizias nada
> Não queres ver a gente aqui do fórum feliz pricipalmente com este panorama que temos agora para os próximos 15 dias



Nao sabia nada da noticia... So soube da noticia quando foi postada aqui no forum....como tenho acesso a Nature aqui, resolvi colocar o artigo original que é sp melhor do que uma noticia com 10 linhas....


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

LUPER disse:


> A caravana passa e os cães ladram cada vez mais alto, mas ela segue segura e serena. Esta noticia ter saído num jornal portuga até parece mentira, queria ver isso era no telejornal, pra todos ouvirem bem, sim todos e não intoxicarem a malta com a treta do aquecimento.



Este artigo ter saído na nature é que é de estranhar...Nao ha muitos artigos assim a sair em revistas prestigiadas...Será alguma mudança de opiniao???


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 15:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Aqui fica o artigo original para quem nao tem aceso a NATURE
> 
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/5d9a25/
> ...



Alguém consegue ver o que diz o Alex? Aqui não me aparece nada disso apenas a indicação de er de me registar, e não me apetece nada fazê-lo agora.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (30 Nov 2006 às 15:41)

LUPER disse:


> PS: O aquecimento pré mini idade do gelo deveu-se ao aumento desmesurado de cavalos e cavalarias e respectivo emissão do tubo de escape dos mesmo, era muito metano a sair



Foi nessa altura que apareceram os primeiros cavalos com motor a gasóleo, provalelmente


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 15:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Alguém consegue ver o que diz o Alex? Aqui não me aparece nada disso apenas a indicação de er de me registar, e não me apetece nada fazê-lo agora.



Ve com atencao kim....

tb demorei um bocadinho a encontrar a informacao...posso-te mandar o ficheiro po mail e metes on-line de outra maneira qd tiveres tempo??


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 16:20)

Bem....arranjei maneira mais facil de se ter o artigo...

aqui fica...

http://www.box.net/public/o8tkf72uo8

ps. Luis...obrigado por este link que me deste no outro dia..   tem dado mt jeito


----------



## duncan (30 Nov 2006 às 16:37)

VII disse:


> As causas da Pequena Era Glaciar (PEG) que atingiu o hemisfério Norte no início do século XV, e que durante 400 anos fez cair a temperatura na Europa, nunca foram muito claras. Isso está, no entanto, a mudar. E a explicação agora mais consistente, a de que a corrente do Golfo diminuiu de intensidade, reforça a tese de que o aquecimento global pode, afinal, dar origem a outra era glaciar.
> 
> Nem mais, nem menos, a tese do hollywodesco The Day After Tomorrow (O Dia Depois de Amanhã), descontados os exageros do filme.
> 
> ...



como o texto acima refere que na pequena era glaciar o rio tamisa gelou  vários anos seguidos,tambem já vi quadros pintados na época em que se ve as feiras que se realizavam no rio londrino em cima do gelo,imaginem a só, para o gelo aquentar com a estrutura da feira e pessoas as temperaturas estavam mesmo muito baixas.
Alguem sabe se existem  livros,documentos,quadros que identifique esta pequena era glacir em Portugal.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:35)

dj_alex disse:


> Ve com atencao kim....
> 
> tb demorei um bocadinho a encontrar a informacao...posso-te mandar o ficheiro po mail e metes on-line de outra maneira qd tiveres tempo??



Esperimentei de novo agora e já apareceu o tal link! Antes ficava com a página toda em branco...  
De qualquer modo esse último link está muito bom!  

Obrigado Alexandre!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Ago 2007 às 15:05)

Correntes atlânticas mais lentas são presságio para Europa mais fria

Andrew C. Revkin 
Cientistas disseram ter medido significantes quedas de velocidade nas correntes atlânticas que carregam água quente para a Europa setentrional. Se a tendência continuar, afirmam eles, o tempo poderia esfriar consideravelmente nas próximas décadas. 

Alguns especialistas em clima disseram que o potencial resfriamento da Europa foi paradoxalmente consistente com o aquecimento global causado pela acumulação da emissão do efeito-estufa. Porém, muitos especialistas resguardam que foi cedo concluir que as novas medidas – a serem descrevidas na quinta-feira pelo jornal Nature – significam que tal mudança já estava acontecendo. 

As correntes, ramificação da corrente do Golfo, são parte de um sistema oceânico que dispersa calor tropical através dos pólos e fazem a Europa meridional mais aquecida que sua latitude sugere. 

O aquecimento, em teoria, pode fazer com que as correntes salgadas, aquecidas pelo sol e que rumam ao norte percam altitude, fazendo com que a água doce se estabeleça em mares de alta latitude enquanto o gelo se derrete e mais chuvas caem. 

Os cientistas, do Centro Nacional de Oceanografia da Grã-Bretanha, mediram a temperatura marítima, correntes e outras condições, através do Atlântico no ano passado, desde as Bahamas até a África, 
e encontraram uma queda de 30% no fluxo de água quente desde que um teste semelhante foi feito em 1957. 

A equipe, liderada por Harry L. Bryden, escreveu que embora eles tenham medidas há somente cinco anos, fora as dos últimos 50, o padrão de mudança visto em várias profundidades respalda a idéia que o deslocamento foi uma tendência significante e não uma variação aleatória. 

Eles também citaram medidas independentes de um declínio de longo período no fluxo de água entre alguns mares árticos e o Atlântico Norte, como evidência de que um arrefecimento geral da circulação do Atlântico estava a caminho. 

Em um comentário adicional na revista Nature, Detlef Quadfasel, da Universidade de Hamburgo, que não estava envolvido no estudo britânico, disse que isso provocou “preocupação a mais para modelos de computador que prevêem apenas tal efeito em um mundo aquecido pelas emissões de efeito-estufa”. 


Fonte: The New York Times


----------



## Brigantia (19 Ago 2007 às 15:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Correntes atlânticas mais lentas são presságio para Europa mais fria
> 
> Andrew C. Revkin
> Cientistas disseram ter medido significantes quedas de velocidade nas correntes atlânticas que carregam água quente para a Europa setentrional. Se a tendência continuar, afirmam eles, o tempo poderia esfriar consideravelmente nas próximas décadas.
> ...



Isso é que é falar...

mas ver para crer...


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2007 às 00:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os cientistas, do Centro Nacional de Oceanografia da Grã-Bretanha, mediram a temperatura marítima, correntes e outras condições, através do Atlântico no ano passado, desde as Bahamas até a África, e encontraram uma queda de 30% no fluxo de água quente desde que um teste semelhante foi feito em 1957.



Mas em 1957 o clima estava bem mais frio do que actualmente..


----------

